# Simple way to save money



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Some of you may already know about this, but it was new to me. Last year I bought a 10" miter saw from Home Depot for $220, but a few weeks later felt regret when I noticed it went on sale for $180. Fortunately, around the same time I heard that you could go back to Home Depot and request a refund of the price difference if the item you bought went on sale. I did it, and promptly got $40 refunded.

This month, I bought a Bissell wet/dry vacuum for my wife for $240 from Costco. Lo and behold, within two weeks it went on sale for $190, and just like Home Depot, Costco refunded the price difference when I went in with my receipt.

Such a simple way to save money, but only if you bother following up and monitoring prices after you've bought an item. I don't know how many stores do this, but I have to imagine other national chains have similar policies.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Or you could just tell us what you recently bought and we'll wait a week or so to buy it on sale.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually that's a really good idea. That happens to me sometimes and I'd never have the guts to go back in, but if it's a standard policy then it should be simple.

What do you do, @phids - just bring the dated receipt back in and ask for a price match?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

AndyS said:


> What do you do, @phids - just bring the dated receipt back in and ask for a price match?


Yep, just bring in the receipt and go to customer service. I think it has to be within a certain time, such as the product the return window, which is typically something like 30 or 90 days or whatever.



Old Hickory said:


> Or you could just tell us what you recently bought and we'll wait a week or so to buy it on sale.


----------

